# Raw Eggs?



## ironj13 (Feb 9, 2005)

Is it ok to put a few raw eggs in with your shake? Ive done it before with no problems and you cant even taste it. But Ive heard alot of big debates saying you can catch salmonella etc. While others say its fine! Does many people here do this??


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 9, 2005)

i've been told that their is no value as far as protein goes if you put the eggs in your shake.  They have to be cooked.


----------



## dr woo (Feb 9, 2005)

ive been puttin them in my shakes without any probs
i have heard that u shouldnt cause of salmonella 
but havnt heard of no uncooked value, what a waste of all that effort trying to drink and keep down snot, maybe ill stop know dont fancie cooked eggs in my shakes either
lol,
Woo.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 10, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> i've been told that their is no value as far as protein goes if you put the eggs in your shake.  They have to be cooked.




there is no way this is possible.....only thing that would make it less of a value that I can think of is over cooking, and burning the egg.  All the animals that eat eggs on this earth eat them raw.  One should cook them though.  Only takes a couple minutes anyways.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 10, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> there is no way this is possible.....only thing that would make it less of a value that I can think of is over cooking, and burning the egg.  All the animals that eat eggs on this earth eat them raw.  One should cook them though.  Only takes a couple minutes anyways.



I thought it had great sources of nutrients until someone here posted otherwise and put up a long post on it.  I used to put them in my blender also until then...now i just eat them hard boiled.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 10, 2005)

Most eggs in the US are homogenized now, which drastically reduces your chances of getting salmonella.
I too have read articles that claim humans don't have the enzymes necessary to digest raw eggs.


----------



## infntry11b (Feb 10, 2005)

Raw whole eggs are a phenomenally inexpensive and incredible source of high-quality nutrients that many of us are deficient in, especially high-quality protein and fat.

Eggs generally are one of the most allergic foods that are eaten, but I believe this is because they are cooked. If one consumes the eggs in their raw state the incidence of egg allergy virtually disappears. Heating the egg protein actually changes its chemical shape, and the distortion can easily lead to allergies.

So, if you have not been able to tolerate eggs before you will want to consider eating them uncooked.

But when one discusses raw eggs, the typical reaction is a fear of salmonella. So let me begin this update, my first that comprehensively addresses the immediate concern of nearly everyone who hears this recommendation.

"Well What About Salmonella? Won't I Get Sick If I Eat Raw Eggs?"

Salmonella is a serious infection, and it is believed that in the US over two-thirds of a million cases of human illnesses a year result from eating contaminated eggs. If you want more information on salmonella the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has an excellent page on this disease. 

When you carefully analyze the risk of contracting salmonella from raw eggs, you will find that it is actually quite low. A study by the U.S. Department of Agriculture earlier this year (Risk Analysis April 2002 22(2):203-18) showed that of the 69 billion eggs produced annually, only 2.3 million of them are contaminated with salmonella. 

So simple math suggests that only 0.00003 percent of eggs are infected. The translation is that only one in every 30,000 eggs is contaminated with salmonella. This gives you an idea of how uncommon this problem actually is. 

While it is likely that I will consume more than 30,000 eggs in my lifetime, most of you will not. However, inevitably someone out there will find a salmonella-contaminated egg, so it is important to understand how to seriously decrease your risk of infection.

Salmonella infections are usually present only in traditionally raised commercial hens. If you are purchasing your eggs from healthy chickens this infection risk reduces dramatically. Remember, only sick chickens lay salmonella-contaminated eggs. If you are obtaining high quality, cage-free, organically fed, omega-3 enhanced chicken eggs as recommended above, the risk virtually disappears.

But let's say that for some reason, even after following that advice, you still obtain an egg that is infected. What do you do? Well, before you eat eggs - raw or not -- you should thoroughly examine them for signs of infection.

1 Always check the freshness of the egg right before you consume the yolk. 

2 If you are uncertain about the freshness of an egg, don't eat it. This is one of the best safeguards against salmonella infection. 

3 If there is a crack in the shell, don't eat it. You can easily check for this by immersing the egg in a pan of cool, salted water. If the egg emits a tiny stream of bubbles, don't consume it as the shell is porous/contains a hole.

4 If you are getting your eggs fresh from a farmer it is best to not refrigerate them. This is the way most of the world stores their eggs; they do not refrigerate them. To properly judge the freshness of an egg, its contents need to be at room temperature. Eggs that are stored in the fridge and opened immediately after taking them out will seem fresher than they actually are. Eggs that you want to check the freshness of should be kept outside the fridge for at least an hour prior to opening them.

5 First, check all the eggs by rolling them across a flat surface. Only consume them if they roll wobbly.

6 Open the egg. If the egg white is watery instead of gel-like, don't consume the egg. If the egg yolk is not convex and firm, don't consume the egg. If the egg yolk easily bursts, don't consume the egg.

7 After opening the egg you can put it up to your nose and smell it. If it smells foul you will certainly not want to consume it.


----------



## ironj13 (Feb 10, 2005)

thanx for the info!


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 10, 2005)

i put raw eggs in my protein shakes all the time and have never had any problems.  helps me eat the dozen + per day i actually try to consume.


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 10, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> i put raw eggs in my protein shakes all the time and have never had any problems.  helps me eat the dozen + per day i actually try to consume.



Salmonella will most likely be in the yoke and not in the white.  Also, beating or "whisking" the eggs is what causes them to lose protein value.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 10, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Salmonella will most likely be in the yoke and not in the white.  Also, beating or "whisking" the eggs is what causes them to lose protein value.



I'm glad you said that...so does that mean when you put them in the blender they lose some value?


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Not sure but it probably depends on the consistency of the shake - my shakes are so thick - I almost have to eat them with a spoon.  So I doubt that the eggs are getting flung around that much.  If your shake is like water, then it could have an affect.  I cook and eat a lot of eggs - I just throw a couple of whites in my shakes for a little bonus.  I wouldn't use shakes as your main source of egg protein.


----------



## infntry11b (Feb 10, 2005)

And if you didnt want info on eggs that would have been a wonderful aid for insombniacs....i think my fingers went numb


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 10, 2005)

I use my shakes normally if i don't have time to sit down and eat something.  I just stopped putting the eggs in and just hard boil them that way i know i'm getting the 6 grams of protein out of each one.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 10, 2005)

we still talkin about eggs?!?!!?  sheeeesh!!


----------

